# Convertir circuito teorico a circuito impreso



## Luys (Mar 9, 2006)

Muy buenas, keria saber si conoceis de algun programa que a partir del circuito teorico pueda hacerte un circuito impreso listo para pasar a tu placa.
Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 12, 2006)

Hay muchísimos, por ejemplo el circuit maker trae su propio pcb que es el trax maker. Pero el más completo que he utilizado es el EAGLE tiene una extensa librería de componentes, puedes usarlo en versión freeware o pagar por el.

Yo te recomendaría ese, pero hay más por ejemplo en el autocad puedes agregar una librería de componentes electrónicos, protel, orcad, pcb express, pcb elegance...

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Sep 12, 2010)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Hay muchísimos, por ejemplo el circuit maker trae su propio pcb que es el trax maker. Pero el más completo que he utilizado es el EAGLE tiene una extensa librería de componentes, puedes usarlo en versión freeware o pagar por el.
> 
> Yo te recomendaría ese, pero hay más por ejemplo en el autocad puedes agregar una librería de componentes electrónicos, protel, orcad, pcb express, pcb elegance...
> 
> Saludos


 me podrian explicar como pasar de  circuit maker a traxmaker ???


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 13, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> me podrian explicar como pasar de  circuit maker a traxmaker ???



_Amigo es muy sencillo, si tienes los dos programas instalados y ejecutando: basta oprimir Alt+Tab_


----------



## electromecanico (Sep 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> _Amigo es muy sencillo, si tienes los dos programas instalados y ejecutando: basta oprimir Alt+Tab_


 

ok probe asi y anda el problema lo tengo en algunos componentes como las valvulas de mi biblioteca no te deja pasarlo al traxmaker probe con otros elementos por si solos y si puedo  quiero un programa que pueda dibujar pcb para valvulas conocen alguno


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 13, 2010)

¿Ha ensayado con el Eagle? ese tiene librerias a diestra y siniestra, disponible en internet.


----------



## electromecanico (Sep 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> ¿Ha ensayado con el Eagle? ese tiene librerias a diestra y siniestra, disponible en internet.


 
buscando...googleando!!!! tendra valvulas de vacio???


----------



## walter leonardo (Jul 1, 2013)

Yo cuando paso los circuitos de circuit maker a trax maker no me conecta el GND (ground o masa).
Que debo ponerle en package para que el GND se conecte en el circuito?


----------

